# Tip Sign goes Digital



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I know most experienced drivers will hate the slides and the idea. But as long as I get results it's a winner.

This also should help illuminate the front passenger PAX for the cheap dash camera I purchased.

I have an aftermarket backup camera on the headliner by the dome light and sunglass holder









So I installed a $30 media player to solicit tips and educate PAX.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009B5FLKY/?tag=ubne0c-20
I can update the slides at any time to maximize effect and eliminate any that don't initiate positive conversation. Plan to add slides about local sports scores and start times.




The backup camera still has priority over the media player, as seen in the video.

Switches installed below the shifter near the drivers knees.









Stereo was the closest thing I could find that made sense.
Interior Light switch activates Red LED mood lighting in the rear for the dash camera. I'll document the mood lighting in another thread.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Looks good man!

You pretty much did exactly what we discussed in that thread, plus via private message!

You're making me want to pick up a little screen for my car! Haha


----------



## WilliamG (May 24, 2016)

Nice job! I found a really nifty android app to do something similar with a tablet, paired with a Flic bluetooth button I mounted which I can program to bring up different things on the tablet based on different clicks. Since this photo i've moved it from the headrest to the middle console. I find it does work really well!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

WilliamG said:


> Nice job! I found a really nifty android app to do something similar with a tablet, paired with a Flic bluetooth button I mounted which I can program to bring up different things on the tablet based on different clicks. Since this photo i've moved it from the headrest to the middle console. I find it does work really well!
> 
> View attachment 41795
> View attachment 41797


Whats the android app, this is exactly what I wanted to do!


----------



## WilliamG (May 24, 2016)

Simon said:


> Whats the android app, this is exactly what I wanted to do!


The one I use is SureVideo, I picked it because it has a ton of features but it is definitely pricey... If you search for android kiosk apps you can probably find similar that will do what you want with less cost.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Jeez, $59.86! Okay, I'm going to find something cheaper - that is nuts!!


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

You should also add saying "Rating your driver less than 5* can get him deactivated."


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Santa said:


> You should also add saying "Rating your driver less than 5* can get him deactivated."


I prefer "_Did you know? Uber fires drivers below 4.5*_" - because that educates without pandering for a rating.


----------



## WilliamG (May 24, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> Jeez, $59.86! Okay, I'm going to find something cheaper - that is nuts!!


Yeah I know and there are definitely alternatives. I am a programmer by trade and wanted the advanced features it has to pull in live data like weather, community calendar etc and display them as a ticker on top of my media.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

WilliamG said:


> Yeah I know and there are definitely alternatives. I am a programmer by trade and wanted the advanced features it has to pull in live data like weather, community calendar etc and display them as a ticker on top of my media.


Ah - I didn't know it did all that. Well, that is a lot more unique and compelling.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

An app costs $60?


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> An app costs $60?


Apps can cost $60 per month. If it's a good app and does unique stuff, $60 is nothing. Frankly I wish more app devs were willing and brave enough to charge $10 to $15. It would mean more quality apps.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

HoldenDriver said:


> Jeez, $59.86! Okay, I'm going to find something cheaper - that is nuts!!


Previously purchased Backup camera was $15 and Display was another $15

This Media player was $30.50
The fancy switch was $12


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

HoldenDriver said:


> I prefer "_Did you know? Uber fires drivers below 4.5*_" - because that educates without pandering for a rating.





Santa said:


> You should also add saying "Rating your driver less than 5* can get him deactivated."


Yep, I'll change the slides to see what sparks healthy conversation, most tips, and highest rating


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Put a slide which reads: *If you fart in the car, 1 star!
*
Looks slick FG50. I wonder if you put a few slides in there with some PC jokes, would enhance the ride for your pax?


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I know most experienced drivers will hate the slides and the idea. But as long as I get results it's a winner.
> 
> This also should help illuminate the front passenger PAX for the cheap dash camera I purchased.
> 
> ...


This is awesome. Where and how did u get the program? To show those pics and saying. I have a monitor and I can get the media player but then how do I add those pics and saying and photos of the kids? Thxs for showing this. I think it's great. Plz help me I wanna do this


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

Wow that's alot of trouble and expense, I only drive Lyft and the tips are on app. The way they should be.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> This is awesome. Where and how did u get the program? To show those pics and saying. I have a monitor and I can get the media player but then how do I add those pics and saying and photos of the kids? Thxs for showing this. I think it's great. Plz help me I wanna do this


That's all Photoshop and stock photos.
You can use other photo editor software


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

This is so tacky and disguisting, sorry. It would make the ride feel so cheap, constant advertisements flashing, guilt trip about the tips, then guilt trip about the rate cuts. People would avoid using anything you offer because they would feel obligated to tip you after.

Another note about the rate cut slide, seriously tacky. I have heard from more than one rider that they had drivers constantly complain about Uber and how bad it is for them. It made the riders so uncomfortable, they didn't want to hear the guy complain about his job. Imagine if you went to a movie theater and the guy selling snacks starts *****ing about his job and how everyone got a pay cut. If I worked for Uber and saw that slide I would deactivate you. That is not an issue for the riders, that is an issue between you and Uber, in regards to the agreement you have to drive for them at those rates.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> That's all Photoshop and stock photos.
> You can use other photo editor software


Where can I get the photos? I tried to Google them and I can't find any. I see it a slideshow. If I can find the photos I can prb figure out the media player


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I created them, I'll post them when I get time


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I created them, I'll post them when I get time


That would be awesome .or if u don't wanna post for everyone of u can send me them via email or however ud like I'd really really appreciate it. I think it's cool. I like things like this in my car. I have cameras an monitors and GPS in my car. This would fit right in


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

An old iPhone with a free app like this has been used before I've seen...


----------



## Uber_nino (May 21, 2015)

I definitely love this idea, yet I believe that it would only make the pax even more entitled to have water and snacks on every ride. I would think they would even wonder why doesnt every car have a fancy screen. Irregardless I dont think pax would actually feel like they should tip. At the end pax makes the decision to tip or not mostly before the ride starts


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I created them, I'll post them when I get time


And thanks to some broad in Colorado who loves Westies suggesting you create a Dropbox account, you can easily share those great slides.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks good man

- remove the uber cut rates slides (you are looking from a drivers POV but riders like lower rates)

- change the uber takes 30% slide to "Uber takes up to 50% of the fare and no tip is included"

- add more pics of your kids...hard working father trying to earn some extra money = tips


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Speaking of tipping...
I got to be a pax yesterday as my mom and I needed a uber to go recover her car from an unlawful nonconsensual predatory tow I was too busy dealing with the PUC to rate the awesome driver right away. Then I sliced my thumb that wouldn't stop bleeding ended up spending 3 hrs in ER to get two stitches.

While waiting I remembered I need to rate my uber driver. I went into the trip history and noticed a new help selection under driver. "My driver was soliciting tips" was surprised at the message when I clicked that option 

















Coincidentally I also learned that there is no way to go back and change a rating. Tried it in the app but got a note I need to respond to the email receipt. So I responded and got this mailbox is not monitored. He was so awesome and took such good care of mom I'm going to take the extra effort to to open a support ticket. Kinda nice to know at this time pax can't go in and change drivers ratings.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

That is a surprise, I was expecting more negativity. I notice there's no button to actually submit the complaint, just educational advice about tipping.


----------



## GRamos (May 31, 2016)

That looks dooope! A few questions...

Has the set up helped increase your overall tip percentages? Have you received any negative feedback from riders at all? Has snack/water bottle consumption increased with the added sign?

And lastly, where did you buy the screen at such a great price?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

How have your pax responded to your nifty awesome media player? have you got more tips? BTW you got cute kids.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I got 4 spinal injections a week ago, haven't left my bed since. And there hasn't been enough surge demand to justify driving in pain just for $4 fares. Sorry for the lack of feedback. I do intend to Uber this week no matter what, so I can give the doctor's honest feedback of life out of bed.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Did Dr. Gregory House insert those needles for you. Thanks for the graphic. I'll sleep well tonight. Well, likely better than you. I do hope you get well soon. Sorry youre going through all this. At least you have this forum to keep you entertained, especially since your known to find such awesome videos. Loved the milkshake video. we should start a thread Fireguy50 videos.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

GRamos said:


> That looks dooope! A few questions...
> 
> Has the set up helped increase your overall tip percentages? Have you received any negative feedback from riders at all? Has snack/water bottle consumption increased with the added sign?
> 
> And lastly, where did you buy the screen at such a great price?


Generic 4.3 Inch LCD TFT Rearview Monitor screen for Car Backup Camera https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CFLMNC/?tag=ubne0c-20
This Backup Camera is on the primary feed, so it takes command of the screen when the vehicle is in reverse.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RD05MOO/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

FAC said:


> Did Dr. Gregory House insert those needles for you. Thanks for the graphic. I'll sleep well tonight. Well, likely better than you. I do hope you get well soon. Sorry youre going through all this. At least you have this forum to keep you entertained, especially since your known to find such awesome videos. Loved the milkshake video. we should start a thread Fireguy50 videos.


Doctors don't have much confidence those injections will solve my problems. But that's all the Insurance Company would pay for now. So we had to attempt (cheaper) less invasive procedures first. Technically this is the second attempt if you count 30 days of yoga ball excersises at therapy. 
Hopefully they'll approve a surgical repair some day. But until then I'm just a general pain in everyones a$$


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

youre still my favorite grouch. at least you haven't lost your sarcasm!


----------



## EuropeanDriver (Jun 14, 2016)

Instead of complaining about the cuts, I'd add a slideshow that shows where the money of the fare goes:
- 30% to uber
- 15% in fuel
- 15% in car maintenance and depreciation
- 5% in car insurance
- 5% for cleaning, free water and mints for pax
- 10% in tax
- 20% to the driver
Instead of saying that you get paid $0.70 per mile, say that you are paid $0.14 per mile after expenses.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

First night of using it, I had a few good experiences, and 1 drunk college student who was a little upset Uber was taking over my car and not giving us free card readers for cashless tips. He wanted to know when all Uber's would get the digital display upgrade?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Made a new personal record in tips tonight.
I think the secret is rotating in 4X the phone charger slide and 2X the slide with my kids pictures (girls like kid pictures)


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

Ubernic said:


> This is so tacky and disguisting, sorry. It would make the ride feel so cheap, constant advertisements flashing, guilt trip about the tips, then guilt trip about the rate cuts. People would avoid using anything you offer because they would feel obligated to tip you after.
> 
> Another note about the rate cut slide, seriously tacky. I have heard from more than one rider that they had drivers constantly complain about Uber and how bad it is for them. It made the riders so uncomfortable, they didn't want to hear the guy complain about his job. Imagine if you went to a movie theater and the guy selling snacks starts *****ing about his job and how everyone got a pay cut. If I worked for Uber and saw that slide I would deactivate you. That is not an issue for the riders, that is an issue between you and Uber, in regards to the agreement you have to drive for them at those rates.


 you get the same shit, if not worse in a cab.. why shouldn't a driver try separate his self and educate these millennials


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> Made a new personal record in tips tonight.
> I think the secret is rotating in 4X the phone charger slide and 2X the slide with my kids pictures (girls like kid pictures)
> 
> View attachment 59028
> ...


 i do have a Ipad in the rear that I let pax use to music but I'm about to end that shit.. I like what you did but my headliner doesnt have an ideal spot for the screen..

I am thinking about installing some color changing LED lighting in the rear to also help with night vision for the dash cam as i've giving up on finding IR bulbs for the ceiling locations


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

This is a great idea. Thanks for this.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

HoldenDriver said:


> I prefer "_Did you know? Uber fires drivers below 4.5*_" - because that educates without pandering for a rating.


That doesn't say the same thing as "driver will be deactivated at less than 5*". You are not educating them on math though.

As another poster said, it's tacky imho. Though I do wish you well with it. How much was your whole set up $100, $200? It would be awesome if you could let us know when you break even.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Doctors don't have much confidence those injections will solve my problems. But that's all the Insurance Company would pay for now. So we had to attempt (cheaper) less invasive procedures first. Technically this is the second attempt if you count 30 days of yoga ball excersises at therapy.
> Hopefully they'll approve a surgical repair some day. But until then I'm just a general pain in everyones a$$


There is no surgical repair for age. You should stick to weight loss and core strength training to solve back issues. Chiropractors, drugs and surgery treat symptoms not problems.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I posted this in the Tips section, seems appropriate to repost it on this thread

I'm more in the tech side of it so I use Tablets...

*Disclaimer*: Before it's said, I use these for my 9-5 job in marketing, so it's no extra expense for me or my ubering.










*Tips* have definitely improved, significantly. It's not as great as I'd hoped for when I came up with the idea but it's definitely better than before.

Everyone is thoroughly impressed that they don't mind that I'm asking for tips, I didn't have a card reader this weekend (I just added the "Accepts Credit Card" logos you see on the bottom right) but will have it for this coming weekend so we'll see if tips improve with that option

*Ratings *are almost too easy, this last weekend I did 80 trips and got 70 5 stars, 1 4 star, and that 4 star I know was the guy I missed a major off ramp so it was a justified 4 star.

*Apps *Those are screen shots in the tablets so you can't see the apps available, I have them so they can watch YouTube, Netflix, Hulu and Chrome, which has actually be used and makes it so they're entertained enough that I can drive quietly down the road in peace. Many this weekend would watch highlights of the College Football game, etc. Drunk crowd seems to gravitate towards watching Family Guy or something else funny on Netflix.

*Theft *isn't a concern, though I make sure to check after each ride. The corner pieces are mostly for stability, the tablets are actually secured with industrial strength velcro. I have a hard time taking them off intentionally much less if trying to be sneaky about it, anyone attempting to will have to be yanking on it and cause some serious velcro alarm noise.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

So you pay for a really pricey data plan? Do the tips cover that expense?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DriverX said:


> So you pay for a really pricey data plan? Do the tips cover that expense?


Again, it was purchased and paid for by my 9-5 job in Marketing. I use it in a similar fashion, on a kiosk stand for customers to use at trade shows, etc. When not doing a trade show, I am using them in my car.

So the device itself is free to me, the data plan is also free to me (paid for by reimbursement by my 9-5) and it's on my Tmobile plan that basically gives all those services free without deducting from the data allotment.

It may not be worth it if you have to pay for it, but it's a huge advantage I'll gladly take!


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I posted this in the Tips section, seems appropriate to repost it on this thread
> 
> I'm more in the tech side of it so I use Tablets...
> 
> ...


Any updates on the card reader? How long does the transaction take? And what minimum amount does the card reader take?

Btw, Are you X or select?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

dizie said:


> Any updates on the card reader? How long does the transaction take? And what minimum amount does the card reader take?
> 
> Btw, Are you X or select?


X, I signed up for Square. The reader may not make it by this weekend but the app allows to manually type in card numbers. We'll see if that works this weekend, but at least by next weekend should have the reader itself.

From what the website says, I think square is $1 minimum


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> X, I signed up for Square. The reader may not make it by this weekend but the app allows to manually type in card numbers. We'll see if that works this weekend, but at least by next weekend should have the reader itself.
> 
> From what the website says, I think square is $1 minimum


Thanks for the advice. You rock!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

uber genesis said:


> i do have a Ipad in the rear that I let pax use to music but I'm about to end that shit.. I like what you did but my headliner doesnt have an ideal spot for the screen.


Technically it's just an SD card in a media player I could use to play movies for the kids, that is hooked up to the backup camera display. You'd have to do something different for each vehicle that's appropriate for it.


uber genesis said:


> I am thinking about installing some color changing LED lighting in the rear to also help with night vision for the dash cam as i've giving up on finding IR bulbs for the ceiling locations


I forgot to do the write up on the "party mood lights" I call them when talking to the drunks. They have no idea about the security dash camera. 

You can get IR strip LED tape and install it in a track like mine. I could have used any LED tape. I chose Red


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> That doesn't say the same thing as "driver will be deactivated at less than 5*". You are not educating them on math though.


I've updated the text on the 5 star slide
"Less than 5 stars could get your driver fired"


DrivingStPete said:


> As another poster said, it's tacky imho. Though I do wish you well with it. How much was your whole set up $100, $200? It would be awesome if you could let us know when you break even.


Well it started as a backup camera system. I bought everything on Amazon, I believe there are links in the first post

$15 trunk deck lid camera
$20 display on the headliner you see
$40 media player (it will play movies for the kids as well)
$12 for the switches
$00 500mb SD card I found around the house to hold the slide show files.
So none of it was money wasted on a dedicated digital marketing display. I still have the backup camera, and can load Pixar movies into a larger SD card and purchase matching Bluetooth headsets for the media player.

*I "broke even" long ago, this wasn't expensive.*

However because of Uber and the slide show its all 100% tax deductible! HA!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> There is no surgical repair for age. You should stick to weight loss and core strength training to solve back issues. Chiropractors, drugs and surgery treat symptoms not problems.


I'm 6ft4in under 190, so I'm not fat. I need my spine pulled back onto the pelvis and screwed down. Thanks for the free internet medical advice


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

uber genesis said:


> I am thinking about installing some color changing LED lighting in the rear to also help with night vision for the dash cam as i've giving up on finding IR bulbs for the ceiling locations


LED lights I installed in the back, also good tactical lights to check on the kids and not mess up the drivers night vision.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/led-mood-lighting.101739/


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> *I "broke even" long ago, this wasn't expensive.*


I admire your creativity and that you've found a way to make it work for you!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> I admire your creativity and that you've found a way to make it work for you!


Thanks 
With the recent threads about creepy comments from PAX. I created a slide to solicit goofy comments, LOL!
Let's see what I get?


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> First night of using it, I had a few good experiences, and 1 drunk college student who was a little upset Uber was taking over my car and not giving us free card readers for cashless tips. He wanted to know when all Uber's would get the digital display upgrade?


free card readers for cashless tips- Right there. That kid is on to something


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Here are some of the slides in the media player


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

MrA said:


> free card readers for cashless tips- Right there. That kid is on to something


It does generate good conversations. I either get a tip, or change their perspective on Uber and plant the seed for them to be a tipper in the future!


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> recent threads about creepy comments from PAX. I created a slide to solicit goofy comments, LOL!
> Let's see what I get?


Excellent idea! Ok so now I like your tip sign idea. See... I'm pursuadable lol


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

That's the beauty, I can change it up when ever I want. Seasonal, big sports event, whatever.

I recently changed all of them, so "Uber" isn't mentioned because I am now accepting Lyft and it seemed out of place to blame only Uber.

I still use the Uber font though


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> That's the beauty, I can change it up when ever I want. Seasonal, big sports event, whatever.
> 
> I recently changed all of them, so "Uber" isn't mentioned because I am now accepting Lyft and it seemed out of place to blame only Uber.
> 
> I still use the Uber font though


That's what I like about the digital version. It may be too much for most people, but I'm telling ya, it's been great so far. Worth it if you can do it on the cheap!


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I know most experienced drivers will hate the slides and the idea. But as long as I get results it's a winner.
> 
> This also should help illuminate the front passenger PAX for the cheap dash camera I purchased.
> 
> ...


Hi, What program did you use? Powerpoint?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

The media player automatically play's jpg's. It plays music, videos, image slideshow. As I've stated, it will play Pixar movies for my kids if I go on a long road trip. Download it into a SD card or USB drive and hit play.

But I use Adobe Photoshop to create the images.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> The media player automatically play's jpg's. It plays music, videos, image slideshow. As I've stated, it will play Pixar movies for my kids if I go on a long road trip. Download it into a SD card or USB drive and hit play.
> 
> But I use Adobe Photoshop to create the images.


Noob Q: You can adjust the timings right? The seconds before it goes to the next slide?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes, I've got it at 7 seconds. It's currently at $30.50 on Amazon


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Another way to do this is with an Amazon Fire 7" tablet. $50 or less, put a bunch of pictures in a folder and play the slideshow. I don't bother with network connections, they have their own phones for real time updates of whatever BS they are into.

I've experimented with this some and found no discernable difference in tips or ratings. The only change is more people use the AUX/charge cables which you can't see in the dark very well in my car. 

Nearly everyone who commented thought it was cool that Uber was providing this to their drivers. Ha!


----------

